# John Suhr Announcement - 7-string Modern Coming Out SOON!



## HighGain510 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hell yeah! I was reading through a thread over on TGP and John Suhr himself posted the following:



John Suhr said:


> Definitely the beginning of the year (speaking about the Singlecut model he is working on), the hold up was reorganizing the buffing room so we had room for them. Also coming up with it will be 7 String Modern.



Someone then asked if he had proto pics of the LP-style guitar and he replied:



John Suhr said:


> Nope but it is 3+3 single cut and 24.75" scale
> Seven is coming first since I have to listen to my son bitch everyday and he knows where to find me.



So apparently his son wants one which is in turn pushing him to finally make one!  Well, his kid is cool in my book!  This spells danger for my bank account though....   Should be cool, hopefully someone going to NAMM this year will take pics for us PLEASE!


----------



## NixerX (Nov 13, 2008)

Gawd damn.... Id love to have one if the build it right...must start saving now.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 13, 2008)

Also forgot to mention, since he labeled it a "modern" model I would assume it would be like the doublecut, 24-fret 6-string modern he currently has in production. I saw a few of those last year and they were BADASS!


----------



## Jerich (Nov 13, 2008)

i have been following the threads on the Suhr board it has been in the air a few times... we shall see...don't get your hopes too high..between Suhr and Parker i do not know who has me more on the edge of my 7 string seat!!


----------



## Cancer (Nov 13, 2008)

Well Parker flat out said he wouldn't do one. Has there been a change here?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy shit, first a Thorn 7 and now a Suhr? Theses HAVE to be signs of the Apocalypse


----------



## sakeido (Nov 13, 2008)

FINALLY

FUCK

...I'm getting one


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 13, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Holy shit, first a Thorn 7 and now a Suhr? Theses HAVE to be signs of the Apocalypse



When Parker announces a 7, listen for the trumpets.


----------



## Totem_37 (Nov 13, 2008)

I tried a modern 24 for the first time last week and I was very impressed. I'm definitely going to have to give serious consideration to a Suhr 7


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 13, 2008)

More production 7s the better!


----------



## stuh84 (Nov 13, 2008)

Goddamnit, just as I was keeping control over my G.A.S. reactions, THIS arrives


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Nov 13, 2008)

Aw CRAP!

I promised myself if Suhr or Parker ever came out with a 7 I'd snap it up.

How the hell am I going to afford this?!?!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 13, 2008)

Is it untilted and basswood?


----------



## 6077dino (Nov 14, 2008)

Cool! I&#180;ve been waiting these for ages too. I hope he will do them.


----------



## budda (Nov 14, 2008)

you guys saw the thread by Thr33, right? and how it was asking about what specs the average sevenstring player would want, because Suhr was probably going to start making 7's.

you guys saw that thread, right?


----------



## cyril v (Nov 14, 2008)

beautiful guitars IMO. can't wait to see it.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 14, 2008)

interesting  I would like to see that


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 14, 2008)

Im there. 

At NAMM, im going. Im there. this is all the ammo i need for my boss.


----------



## nikt (Nov 14, 2008)

this with one more string please


----------



## Dyingsea (Nov 14, 2008)

Suhr builds amazing instruments. I would put my money down this second if he was taking orders on these.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 14, 2008)

24.75" scale?


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 15, 2008)

nikt said:


> this with one more string please



mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Harry (Nov 15, 2008)

*is excited and wants to see it when it comes out*


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope it looks like that too... only with two extra frets.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Nov 16, 2008)

expect it to be near 3 grand...


----------



## sakeido (Nov 16, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> expect it to be near 3 grand...



I was


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 16, 2008)

too much for my pocket book but top notch instruments. i'v played a couple and they are like bud-dah!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 16, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> When Parker announces a 7, listen for the trumpets.


----------



## Harry (Nov 16, 2008)

CaptainD00M said:


> I hope it looks like that too... only with two extra frets.



5 extra frets would be more epic


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 16, 2008)

i really don't understand why parker refuses to make a 7 string model


----------



## Autumn Soldier (Nov 16, 2008)

man thats awesome, that gots me excited now!


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 17, 2008)

nikt said:


> this with one more string please



Holy shit! 

Make it blue please!!


----------



## nikt (Nov 17, 2008)

like this?? 






or like this:


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 17, 2008)

nikt said:


> or like this:



Just like that.  That is one of my favorite Suhr finishes! OM NOM NOM! 



budda said:


> you guys saw the thread by Thr33, right? and how it was asking about what specs the average sevenstring player would want, because Suhr was probably going to start making 7's.
> 
> you guys saw that thread, right?



Yeah but I've seen other people post stuff like that before and most of the time it just vanishes into thin air. This was an official post from the owner of the company, I figured that held more weight.  Either way, it's good to see more 7's hitting the market, especially from a higher-end company.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 17, 2008)

nikt said:


> like this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking a little darker, something like this


----------



## sakeido (Nov 17, 2008)

update from Suhr


> Hi Cody,
> 
> We will start working on the development of the 7-String Modern after NAMM. It'll take John a month or two to draw it up on the CAD, another month or two to tool up (which will cost well over $10K) and program the CNC machines. We estimate that the earliest we'll have it ready is late-spring or early-summer of next year. We'll keep everyone posted through our site or the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shawn (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Nov 18, 2008)

Suhr can build a 7 string version of my Suhr Standard 

Pics:


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 18, 2008)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> Suhr can build a 7 string version of my Suhr Standard
> 
> Pics:



 I second this! That is a beautiful guitar. That birds eye maple neck is stunning!


----------



## playstopause (Nov 18, 2008)

This thread is full of win.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't mean to bump an old topic but is this 7 string ever going to happen? Because I may be in the market for a custom this summer and tbh if Suhr did a seven string there would be no contest - it would be my guitar of choice hands down, but it doesn't seem like there's a seven string as of yet 

Anyone have any further details on this topic?


----------



## Edroz (Feb 18, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Don't mean to bump an old topic but is this 7 string ever going to happen? Because I may be in the market for a custom this summer and tbh if Suhr did a seven string there would be no contest - it would be my guitar of choice hands down, but it doesn't seem like there's a seven string as of yet
> 
> Anyone have any further details on this topic?




"We will start working on the development of the 7-String Modern after NAMM. It'll take John a month or two to draw it up on the CAD, another month or two to tool up (which will cost well over $10K) and program the CNC machines. We estimate that the earliest we'll have it ready is late-spring or early-summer of next year. We'll keep everyone posted through our site or the forum.

Thanks and Best Regards,"


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 19, 2009)

Daaaaaamn they charge that much for stuff that is just CNC'ed? I would have sworn they were handbuilt at Suhr prices...

(Yeah this post didn't add anything to the thread, I'm just really surprised to read that.)


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Daaaaaamn they charge that much for stuff that is just CNC'ed? I would have sworn they were handbuilt at Suhr prices...
> 
> (Yeah this post didn't add anything to the thread, I'm just really surprised to read that.)



Uhhh I think you misunderstood John's quote. It will cost them 10K to do the CNC WORK (i.e. programming and testing it which also takes time on top of that to get everything dialed in), it's not $10K per guitar.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2009)

Matt Gillis said:


> I don't mean to put words in his mouth, but how I read it was that he thought all Suhrs were handmade, and thus their current prices (not the 10K, but the normal prices) are quite high for being CNC made.
> 
> I don't really agree with what he said, but that's just how I interpreted it



Oh jeez not that tired argument again....  Okay to save myself some breath how about you guys check out this (ridiculously awesome) article written by my good friend Ron Thorn explaining the differences between a "CNC-built" (and you really have no idea how much "hand-work" goes into a guitar that still has the use of CNC involved) and a "hand-made" guitar. He broke it down by actual "hand-time" involved per step too, so when you guys are saying "wow that is overpriced because they used CNC!!!" you should really be saying "wow, it's awesome that they're able to afford to use CNC as it helps get the tolerances extremely tight and they STILL put in time on top of that doing all the hand-work!" It is especially handy when it comes to where it matters: the frets.  Check it out:



Ron Thorn said:


> I'm game.
> 
> First off, there is no shop, large or small, that is entirely CNC. It does not exist. I think most individuals would be surprised by what a guitar component looks like when it comes off a CNC. It is no where near complete, there is still plenty of hand sanding, fitting, etc.
> 
> ...



As you can plainly see, even the bigger builders who use CNC still put in quite a bit of hand-work into each instrument so the whole, "well I built this guitar with my two bare hands, a spoon and a hacksaw so it is better and should cost more than that CNC guitar over there!" argument is pretty off-base, IMO.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 19, 2009)

Edroz said:


> "We will start working on the development of the 7-String Modern after NAMM. It'll take John a month or two to draw it up on the CAD, another month or two to tool up (which will cost well over $10K) and program the CNC machines. We estimate that the earliest we'll have it ready is late-spring or early-summer of next year. We'll keep everyone posted through our site or the forum.
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,"



Ah ok thanks. I wonder if they'll have an option of a bridge like the JP7 has on it (floating trem that isn't an FR)


----------



## cardinal (Feb 19, 2009)

Not sure what Suhr has planned for hardware options. Other than the obvious objection that there might not be enough interest, that was one of the reasons he was originally opposed to the idea: he wasn't happy with the easily available options for hardware. He seems to use Gotoh bridges, but I'm not sure they make anything for a 7 string.

Luckily, his son has been pestering him to make a 7 string, so I guess it's eventually going to happen.

EDIT: Suhr made a comment on his forum that he likes the build of the OFR 7 string bridge, so I guess that's what he'll be using for a locking set up. I assume he'll also have some type of a non-locking set up if he can find a quality piece out there.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 19, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh jeez not that tired argument again....  Okay to save myself some breath how about you guys check out this (ridiculously awesome) article written by my good friend Ron Thorn explaining the differences between a "CNC-built" (and you really have no idea how much "hand-work" goes into a guitar that still has the use of CNC involved) and a "hand-made" guitar. He broke it down by actual "hand-time" involved per step too, so when you guys are saying "wow that is overpriced because they used CNC!!!" you should really be saying "wow, it's awesome that they're able to afford to use CNC as it helps get the tolerances extremely tight and they STILL put in time on top of that doing all the hand-work!" It is especially handy when it comes to where it matters: the frets.  Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can plainly see, even the bigger builders who use CNC still put in quite a bit of hand-work into each instrument so the whole, "well I built this guitar with my two bare hands, a spoon and a hacksaw so it is better and should cost more than that CNC guitar over there!" argument is pretty off-base, IMO.



The point was not that entirely "hand-made" is better. It simply requires way more labor. Time = Money. Or not, as the case may be.

Anyway, I would love to see Suhr offer a 7. It's good to see that there is demand enough to warrant doing something like that.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2009)

Right, it requires more time, but I think you're still missing the fact that the PRICE is not necessarily supposed to be lower on a CNC'ed guitar as they: a) have to pay the up-front costs to get everything running, b) have to pay for constant upkeep of the machine itself as well as tool sharpening/maintenance and c) they still have to do a TON of hand-work even after all of that (in case you didn't read the whole thing above, the CNC only takes a fraction of the entire build time of the guitar and mainly does rough cutting/drilling and fret-slotting.  With all the extra costs, just because it might take less time for a single build there is no correlation between the cost of the instrument being built and the fact that they used CNC on it or not. Replace the time factor in the "hand-built" route with the cost of upkeep for the CNC machine and you're not necessarily going to be spending more doing it by hand is what I'm saying.


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 19, 2009)

Suhr guitars have the price that they do because of the serious amount of work that goes into them. How many Suhrs have your heard of have bad frets. The wood selection is top of the line. Above all that they have earned the name and reputation to put those prices on there. If they weren't worth that much people wouldn't buy them.

And while I haven't gotten a quote in quite some time the price they told me really was not that high. (this was for a six string mind you)


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2009)

That's cool, although I wasn't really that impressed by the Suhr I played @ the Diezel booth at NAMM. I'm sure I need to play more before developing an opinion, but I guess I didn't see what all the fuss was about. Usually a remarkable guitar when I pick it up and start playing it, I can immediately feel a solid/special vibe and it's like "wow". The Suhr was nice but it didn't jump out at me.

That said a new production 7 is always great news and like I said I definitely need to play more than just one before having worthwhile opinion


----------



## cardinal (Feb 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> The Suhr was nice but it didn't jump out at me.
> 
> That said a new production 7 is always great news and like I said I definitely need to play more than just one before having worthwhile opinion



I feel the same way. Suhr's just don't do it for me, though I absolutely love Tom Anderson guitars. Too bad he seems set on leaving the Drop Top 7 dead for good.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2009)

cardinal said:


> I feel the same way. Suhr's just don't do it for me, though I absolutely love Tom Anderson guitars. Too bad he seems set on leaving the Drop Top 7 dead for good.



Glad it's not just me then...

Yeah Tom Andersons were nice, but quite honestly the Vigier stuff blew me away more than anything else at the show.


----------



## march (Feb 19, 2009)

Well early summer next year gives me enough time to save for one, as I was planning to get a 6 anyway ... they have the archtop option on the Modern 6, so I hope that one will still be available, as well as the reversed headstock.

Still reading about the arched top and reverse headstock in every and all forum posts I can find, so if anyone finds any confirmation, I'd be grateful.

This is awesome news.


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Glad it's not just me then...
> 
> Yeah Tom Andersons were nice, but quite honestly the Vigier stuff blew me away more than anything else at the show.


 
Yeah the Suhr I played really doesn't compare to the Vigiers I've played.

Still kicked the crap out of a lot of guitar's I've played though.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 19, 2009)

march said:


> Well early summer next year gives me enough time to save for one, as I was planning to get a 6 anyway ... they have the archtop option on the Modern 6, so I hope that one will still be available, as well as the reversed headstock.
> 
> Still reading about the arched top and reverse headstock in every and all forum posts I can find, so if anyone finds any confirmation, I'd be grateful.
> 
> This is awesome news.



From what I've heard, the plan is for the first run of 7 string moderns to be carved tops.


----------



## Decipher (May 12, 2009)

Posted on the Gear Page a little while back (but only seeing it recently) Suhr has confirmed that it will be a carved top Modern with a 27" scale. Plans for trem'd and HT bridges as well as passive or active pups configs....

I am beyond stoked for this guitar now that it is 27" scale.


----------



## Nylis (May 12, 2009)

They have 2 plek machines.


----------



## stretcher7 (May 13, 2009)

27" great! Nobody will ever buy these! Bad move. If its not too late guys at Suhr, abort 27" scale!


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 13, 2009)

You kidding? I love 27" scale sevens. That low B is much more clear and piano-like at that scale.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 13, 2009)

Yea, most 25.5" 7's i've played are kind of loose, I much prefer 27"


----------



## HighGain510 (May 13, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> You kidding? I love 27" scale sevens. That low B is much more clear and piano-like at that scale.



There is a trade-off on the high end though, the notes sound different in the higher registers of the fretboard on a 27" scale vs 25.5" or 25". I posted on TGP as well advising him that it would be wise to at least offer both options if he really wants to capture the whole market. I went fanned for my custom 7 because I too love how tight and clear the lows are on an extended scale but I don't like to sacrifice the tone on the high end with the scale extension.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 13, 2009)

There is definitely a difference in the upper register, I'll agree... but I don't really consider it a problem, as a good, fat neck pickup will even it out somewhat. Adding 'cut' is rarely a bad thing in my book, but opinions are like assholes


----------



## ohio_eric (May 13, 2009)

No one will buy a 27" scale Suhr because no one buys 26.5" scale Schecters. 

I'm with TJ I'd rather have to thicken up the sound a bit than try and clear it up or brighten it up.


----------



## wildchild (Jun 3, 2009)

The extended scale seems the best way to go for 7 string 

I wonder if they are gonna have all the 6 string options available for the 7

What pickup options are they considering?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 8, 2009)

So after chatting with John a bit I think I might have convinced him to potentially offer fanned frets as an option on the new 7-string Modern! 

Check it out:



John Suhr said:


> I spent the weekend working on it. Neck is pretty much there as is the body.
> I'm going to try a fanned fret fixed bridge just to see how I like it. We cut our straight slots with a CNC and 1 saw blade.
> For a fanned fret we just use a .025" end mill which gives you perfection with fret placement. I'll probably do 25.5" for the E string and 27 for the low to start. If I like it , its would be an option probably on a fixed bridge only.
> Wont be long !



If he goes through with adding fanned frets as an option my wallet is in serious trouble!


----------



## drmosh (Jun 8, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> If he goes through with adding fanned frets as an option my wallet is in serious trouble!



Oh man, so is mine. that would rock so damn hard.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 8, 2009)

Depending on price/options, I *might* even be willing to move the JP7 RW for one and that is saying a LOT because I'm loving this guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 8, 2009)

I knew that JP's days were numbered 

It'll be interesting to see what the options are on these things...


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep, Im in.  I just played a Reb Beach at a new boutique guitar shop that opened down the street. I was really impressed.


----------



## MTech (Jun 8, 2009)

I knew this awhile ago and was pretty stoked as the modern is an awesome guitar. Might be BS but the guy who owns the first Rico 627 claims he's getting the 1st 7 Modern as he already has the order in.






It's be nice to see him debut it in a new color.. one of the things I like with the modern is the new colors they had up at the show..just absolutely stunning.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 8, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Depending on price/options, I *might* even be willing to move the JP7 RW for one and that is saying a LOT because I'm loving this guitar.



 I'll take it!







Kidding... 

But on a serious note, these guitars are going to rule! Suhr makes the sexiest guitars atm...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn, I can't wait so see these things.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 8, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Yep, Im in.  I just played a Reb Beach at a new boutique guitar shop that opened down the street. I was really impressed.



When aren't you up for a new guitar


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> When aren't you up for a new guitar



You speak the truth.


----------



## Devnor (Jun 15, 2009)

I've got 28.5" scale Anderson baritone guitar strung up B-B. Soloing on that unwound D can get a little funky. I'd prefer 25.5"


----------



## El Caco (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn, I want my next guitar to be a fanned fret, I didn't want to buy another bolt on but this is looking tempting.

I really don't want to buy another bolt on though.


----------

